# R.I.P. Cisco



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

Today my ex had to put one of two shepherds to sleep today. He lived a wonderful 11years on this planet, 2.5 of them with us. He was the son of a retired police dog. He was smart, always energetic and loved watching tv/movies. So cute to watch him walk to the television so curiously when another dog was on there. Poor guy was having problems eating, getting really skinny and wasnt much more my ex could do.

We love you Cisco!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear of his passing. Sounds like he was quite a character


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Wishing you the best as your work through this loss.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sympathies to you and anybody else who cared for this dog. He sounds wonderful.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much. It's nice to be a member of a forum for GSD. great connection for all the good and sad times.


----------

